# Recommend a vacuum for concrete dust removal?



## Project_Pat (Jul 13, 2008)

Im grinding a slab on grade that has many bumps in it and im using a Hilti DG150 grinder hooked up to a ridgid shop vac and the vacuum cant keep up with the dust removal and shoots the dust out the vacuums exhaust..Im using the dust filter with a bag and still having this problem.

Ive decided it would make things a lot easier to just get another vacuum the question is which one...can anyone recommend a good vacuum for this job?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Project_Pat said:


> Im grinding a slab on grade that has many bumps in it and im using a Hilti DG150 grinder hooked up to a ridgid shop vac and the vacuum cant keep up with the dust removal and shoots the dust out the vacuums exhaust..Im using the dust filter with a bag and still having this problem.
> 
> Ive decided it would make things a lot easier to just get another vacuum the question is which one...can anyone recommend a good vacuum for this job?


Did you rent the grinder? If you did go back and rent the hilti vac that works with it. Are you using the vac you have with a bag and good quality heap rated filter?


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

Ruwac. that is what we have used for the grinding for densifying concrete and they are amazing.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

buy a DustDeputy first. seriously It will pull 99% of concrete dust by weight before it ever gets to your VAC then buy the Drywall bag and a new filter for your rigid. I Guarantee it will outperform ANY VAC under $650, not using a separator, in time before servicing due to loss of suction and price for bags.






Note I am running a NILFISK with a selfcleaner in the vid but I really dont need it with the Dust Deputy


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I went from a ridgid to a fein turbo II when I had to grind thinset off of a concrete floor. the ridgid just couldn't suck the dust up fast enough and it was going everywhere and the hose would clog.

I originally didn't want to use my fein for concrete dust but with a fine filter bag it was fine.

the fein sucked it all up no problem, didn't need my dust mask anymore.

just change the bag before it fills and explodes.


----------



## aureliconstruct (Dec 9, 2011)

If you can, use water on the area you are grinding/drilling. Very little dust if done correctly. You can use a dry vac later to clean it up.


----------



## Shockrock (May 16, 2013)

*Starmix vac*

go for a Starmix ISPARD1435 Vac, i have proven it time and time to be reliable for sucking the dust -


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Did you rent the grinder? If you did go back and rent the hilti vac that works with it. Are you using the vac you have with a bag and good quality heap rated filter?


I second the hilti vac idea. We used it to cut concrete inside an office with the hilti saw, no dust at all.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

I second the dust deputy. I used a cup grinder with a dust collection shroud on a Makita grinder to grind about 400 sq. ft. of concrete with a ridged shop vac and a dust deputy.
the air was dust free and I filled up a five gallon bucket about a third of the way with concrete dust and had almost none in the filter.
it helps to have someone move it around for you while you are grinding. but not necessary
nicko


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Ive used my festool 36 AC dust extractor that i use for drywall sanding with excellent results..

As others said they make a hilti extractor which will also work fine.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Ive used my festool 36 AC dust extractor that i use for drywall sanding with excellent results..
> 
> As others said they make a hilti extractor which will also work fine.


i used mine yesterday to grind about 250sqft of concrete. worked great. i def need that blast gate though.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> i used mine yesterday to grind about 250sqft of concrete. worked great. i def need that blast gate though.


I probably could of saved myself the 55 bucks and done without the blast gate.

I only use it to the clean the filter and using your palm as a blast gate works just as good! I also keep the hose on all the time so i dont have to worry dust escaping in transport.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> I probably could of saved myself the 55 bucks and done without the blast gate.
> 
> I only use it to the clean the filter and using your palm as a blast gate works just as good! I also keep the hose on all the time so i dont have to worry dust escaping in transport.


I get sick of pulling that hose out once the bag gets close to full. I must have had close to 100lbs of thinset dust in there the other day. Didn't realize until I tried to pick it up and it felt like it was stuck to the ground lol. Really needed the blast gate then.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I get sick of pulling that hose out once the bag gets close to full. I must have had close to 100lbs of thinset dust in there the other day. Didn't realize until I tried to pick it up and it felt like it was stuck to the ground lol. Really needed the blast gate then.


i'm glad to hear your 36ac is working well for concrete dust. i dry sand/polish my designer concrete projects and need a good vac for it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

duburban said:


> i'm glad to hear your 36ac is working well for concrete dust. i dry sand/polish my designer concrete projects and need a good vac for it.


If you got it i think you would be well impressed with it. The customer couldn't believe i ground that floor and didn't leave a spec of dust outside that area. The makita dust shroud helps a lot as well though.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I get sick of pulling that hose out once the bag gets close to full.


What do you mean?



BCConstruction said:


> I must have had close to 100lbs of thinset dust in there the other day. Didn't realize until I tried to pick it up and it felt like it was stuck to the ground lol. Really needed the blast gate then.


So true. My vac gets so heavy i only roll it around and over stuff. :laughing:

How is the makita dust shroud?

I was looking at hiltis surface grinding set up but its to much $ i think for really just a shroud.

Bosch also makes a surface grinder for about 500$. But again thats too much money for a tool ill use maybe 2-3 times a year.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When the vac gets full the filter seems to pick up the dust from the top of the pile and fill the filter up really quick. If I AC and put my hand over the inlet then it clears it for a about 30-40 seconds then it's lost about 70% of it's suction. If I only let it get about half full I dont need to AC it too many times each time I use it. 

The makita dust shroud works very well. Almost zero dust comes from it.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> When the vac gets full the filter seems to pick up the dust from the top of the pile and fill the filter up really quick. If I AC and put my hand over the inlet then it clears it for a about 30-40 seconds then it's lost about 70% of it's suction. If I only let it get about half full I dont need to AC it too many times each time I use it.
> 
> The makita dust shroud works very well. Almost zero dust comes from it.


That just happend to me. I was 75% full and lost suction real bad. I figured you could full the bag almost to the top but i guess not...

Im guessing the makita shroud only works with a makita grinder...


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

We own the Blastrac BDC 1216, it's designed for concrete grinding and is favorable on drywall dust as well without ruining the motor. Comes with 2 motors and when grinding large floors does not leave that haze of dust floating thru the air


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> That just happend to me. I was 75% full and lost suction real bad. I figured you could full the bag almost to the top but i guess not...
> 
> Im guessing the makita shroud only works with a makita grinder...


It should fit any grinder that size. It clips in the same way as the blade guards. Not sure if they are different sizes.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I have 2, 4 1/2" hilti's.. ill have to look into it


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

CDCLarue dust grabber shroud.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> I have 2, 4 1/2" hilti's.. ill have to look into it


which HILTI's?
picked up another DCG 500S today with cup attachment.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

charimon said:


> which HILTI's?
> picked up another DCG 500S today with cup attachment.


The 450's


----------

